# Quick Pics of my QS



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Just took a few quick pics of my QS with the milltek exhaust on.

Took the pics for qooqiiu as he had some queries about the milltek, thought i might as well post them up here too since it looks clean .



















Also heres a few close ups of my 6 month old QS rear wheel that has corroded and the Audi dealership and Audi UK Customer care dont want to know about it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice pics Craig we will have to get the qS's to gether anddo a few shots :idea:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice pics Craig we will have to get the qS's to gether anddo a few shots :idea:


I was thinking for Ace, we should get one of each colour lined up for a photo shoot?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Heve you got any other performance mods other than the miltek? I am seriously considering one, but dont want to get a remap.............. yet :wink: I was wondering how you have found it?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Wonderful *Colour* 8) 
H.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

have seen craigs car and the exhaust looks good, probably better than the original as the steel finish is great.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can't see any TTOC stickers :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I can't see any TTOC stickers :wink:


I cant stand stickers 

Anyway... im not a member


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see any TTOC stickers :wink:
> ...


There is an easy solution to that


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Its not gonna happen though... i've got a house to pay for now. :?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> have seen craigs car and the exhaust looks good, probably better than the original as the steel finish is great.


There are onlt two minor things I dont like about the QS, the black finish exhaust and the orange indicator lenses :roll:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> Heve you got any other performance mods other than the miltek? I am seriously considering one, but dont want to get a remap.............. yet :wink: I was wondering how you have found it?


I've got no other performance mods. Really enjoy the sound of the milltek. Gets quite a bit louder as it warms up too. But on a good site, under 3k revs its hardly noticable.  and its good on motorways too, while cruising at 70mph. any faster and its noticable and boomy.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice, I just love the subtle wheelarch extensions on the QS


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

XTR said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Heve you got any other performance mods other than the miltek? I am seriously considering one, but dont want to get a remap.............. yet :wink: I was wondering how you have found it?
> ...


Yeah my standard one is rattling like hell so good excuse for a new Miltek one 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

A few more pics of the TTqS since the sun was shining. Pics were off my iPhone so the quality isn't brilliant 


















































































And one pic of the cleanest Nissan Note in the North East  (excluding the factory cars....)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

XTR said:


> A few more pics of the TTqS since the sun was shining. Pics were off my iPhone so the quality isn't brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the Miltek exhaust specifically for the QS........ the really expensive one? XTR, would you mind PM ing me how much you paid?

Cheers


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Simon

Yeh the exhaust is specifically for the QS.

http://www.millteksport.com/exhaust.pro ... iantid=272

I bought it from a lad on the forum. £250


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Think he paid about £550 new cause he tried to sell it to me for £300 or £350, so a good buy at £250


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > have seen craigs car and the exhaust looks good, probably better than the original as the steel finish is great.
> ...


The black finish exhaust is one of the best features about the QS - makes it look different from the lower models!

I had a quote from miltech - they said they cant put a black finish on the tips! am i f**k gunna have a boring steel finish!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

qooqiiu has had his milltek tips powdercoated black


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

XTR said:


> qooqiiu has had his milltek tips powdercoated black


Sprayed my Blueflame tips with BBQ paint.


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu has had his milltek tips powdercoated black
> ...


whats your blueflame exhaust like?

turbo back?

sports cats?

need feedback and prices - i cant decide what to go for?!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a Cat back system see viewtopic.php?f=2&t=134760 for pictures and discussion.

I bought mine second hand for about £250, as the 225 version of the BF which I had from new on my old TT never fitted well so I sold that and bought a V6/qS BlueFlame which balanced out to a no cost change.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Washed and dried.... TT is bathing in the morning Sun...

*Reflections Galore*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry   I just have to post this as a potential companion for your car......










qS is looking superb though.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Milltek silver:









Milltek black:


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

I am pretty sure Miltech do black tips now as an extra maybe £10.


----------

